# Fin Rot on Dark Betta?



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

:frown2:Hello! I've done a fair amount of research on trying to determine fin rot vs torn fins, but nowhere do I see any photos or advice on detecting darkened fin edges on fins that are already nearly black. Does anyone have any advice? Photos attached of my beautiful boy in his not-so-beautiful tank. Water is 78-80*F, weekly water top-offs, partial water changes every other week, clean filter about every 6 weeks. Feed him a mixed diet of flakes, pellets, and freeze-dried bloodworms. No other tankmates. Live plants, plastic décor. Thanks guys!


----------

